# Istick 80w



## Rafique (1/8/16)

Any vendors in jhb have stock of the Istick Power.


----------



## Vapers Corner (1/8/16)

Hi

We have stock of the wooden and brushed silver. Here: 

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/eleaf-ipower-5000mah-80w-tc-box-mod-834?search=ipower

With free delivery.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

